# Austin Saxes 🎷| Musical Sampling



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 24, 2022)

Hey folks,

We're thrilled to finally release our latest sample baby, *Austin Saxes*!


*



*


Atelier Series *Austin Saxes* is a true legato saxophone library performed by session player and educator, Colin Houlihan.

Recorded at Orb Studios in Austin, TX – the goal with this release was to create a true workhorse full saxophone library that could accomplish a variety of musical tasks with vibe and ease. Just play your parts in and ride the modwheel!

Vibrato is a crucial characteristic. Just like our Sasaki Trumpet release, we captured the natural, progressive vibrato found in Colin’s performances to keep things as musical and credible as possible. We’ve also provided both Natural (untuned) and Tuned variations of our patches – the former retaining natural pitch biases up the range of the instrument.

We’ve included two playing styles. The Workhorse patches cater to upbeat, energetic contexts. Great for jazz, rock and pop genres. The Emotional patches were recorded soft with a more subtle, emotive vibrato for delicate and expressive passages.


Available now for *$139*

Check it out: *Atelier Series | Austin Saxes*










​


----------



## dbudimir (Jan 24, 2022)

Awesome Aaron!!! Instant buy!! As a big band composer and arranger, I thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 24, 2022)

You're killing me Aaron. First the trumpet, now this??


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 24, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> You're killing me Aaron. First the trumpet, now this??


Thanks, Chris! Yeah, this one has been in the works for awhile - hammering away one sample at a time.  

For those wondering - the louder/brassy trumpet work you hear in the demos is our new "Fat Lead" solo legato patch, which will be a free update for all Sasaki Trumpet owners very soon!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 24, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Thanks, Chris! Yeah, this one has been in the works for awhile - hammering away one sample at a time.
> 
> For those wondering - the louder/brassy trumpet work you hear in the demos is our new "Fat Lead" solo legato patch, which will be a free update for all Sasaki Trumpet owners very soon!



Have you considered an Atelier Jazz/brass bundle for those of us eejits who didn't get the trumpet yet?

Just a (selfish) thought...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 24, 2022)

Aaron I also want to thank you for doing this, though I think maybe you should be committed after the failed or badly compromised attempts of many others...for attempting this. I believe this is now the defacto standard sax library on the market at least for aggressive saxes. Perfect no, but so far beyond what else for aggressive saxes that is available it is a must buy for at least this jazzer. I should mention I like OT's Blue saxes for softer stuff to be fair though I look forward to these softer ones too. To have a single playable patch is pretty great.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Have you considered an Atelier Jazz/brass bundle for those of us eejits who didn't get the trumpet yet?
> 
> Just a (selfish) thought...


I literally dropped most of my remaining money on the Atelier voice bundle at the beginning of the month too but that suggestion would get the rest of it.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 24, 2022)

Somebody alert @doctoremmet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 24, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Somebody alert @doctoremmet.


He knows already!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 24, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I literally dropped most of my remaining money on the Atelier voice bundle at the beginning of the month too but that suggestion would get the rest of it.


I definitely want them all! But, sale/intro price or not, it could take some time.

The demos for these saxophones are at least as good as those for the trumpet. Deeply impressive work.


----------



## sinkd (Jan 24, 2022)

Just listened through all of the Soundcloud demos. I love the natural tuning vibe, especially in the "School Hymn" track. Wow. Gonna be hard to say no to this at $99--and I think you will sell the hell out this library at $139 as well!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 24, 2022)

Hey @Aaron Sapp, could we get a screencast of 'School Hymn'?


----------



## Batrawi (Jan 24, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Somebody alert @doctoremmet.


I was about to tag him but you beat me to it


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 24, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> He knows already!


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 24, 2022)

Brilliant. Just like the trumpet and Plck. Please tell me you’re doing bones next!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 24, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


>


Ba-doo-be-doo-be-doo-be-doo
Ba-doo-be-doo-be-doo-be-doo
Saxman!


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jan 24, 2022)

THANK YOU for creating a saxophone library that - at least to my ears, watching the play through - seems to be useful outside of a jazz idiom. It’s not a complete concert sax sound, but it’s so much closer than most even think to consider, and sounds pretty fluid. A few of my mock-ups have been waiting for this for a long time.

A bit bummed there’s no second play style for soprano though. Why is that?


----------



## schoolr24 (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow! Demos sound great. Just need that next paycheck to come in.


----------



## constaneum (Jan 24, 2022)

sounds great. suitable for creating that Star Wars Cantina Band music


----------



## constaneum (Jan 24, 2022)

purchase and downloaded. can't wait to be used with my current big band template.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 24, 2022)

Finally somebody nailed it! Great work, thanks for that!


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Jan 24, 2022)

If a member by the name of Saxer approves, I am convinced


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jan 25, 2022)

What is this thing with guys named Aaron, and Woodwinds?... Hope you realize, that if you put out Orchestral WWs set on this level, you will become a cult figure around here..


----------



## constaneum (Jan 25, 2022)

Vlzmusic said:


> What is this thing with guys named Aaron, and Woodwinds?... Hope you realize, that if you put out Orchestral WWs set on this level, you will become a cult figure around here..



that kind of "performance" agility and emotional solo woodwinds will be great. who knows. he may eventually come out with one and eventually a solo strings. with such performance. i'm all ears. interested to hear what's coming next.


----------



## rsg22 (Jan 25, 2022)

This sounds great. Does it do growl or flutter tongue by any chance?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 25, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> This sounds great. Does it do growl or flutter tongue by any chance?


From the video walkthrough, it looks a though there are are no separate articulations for each instrument. So, the difference between staccato and sustained appears to be how you play the keyboard. Equally, there does not appear to be an articulation for flutter tongue or growl. They do still sound extremely expressive, though.

I hope someone who has them can confirm. It doesn't affect my purchasing decision; but it may require me to do some blending with other libraries at times, which may be tricky, or else to use these only for parts that don't require other techniques.


----------



## rsg22 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> From the video walkthrough, it looks a though there are are no separate articulations for each instrument. So, the difference between staccato and sustained appears to be how you play the keyboard. Equally, there does not appear to be an articulation for flutter tongue or growl. They do still sound extremely expressive, though.
> 
> I hope someone who has them can confirm. It doesn't affect my purchasing decision; but it may require me to do some blending with other libraries at times, which may be tricky, or else to use these only for parts that don't require other techniques.


Yes - just found a comment by Music Sampling on one of the YouTube playthrough videos - it's a single legato articulation without any growls, flutter tongue, glissando, etc.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 25, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> Yes - just found a comment by Music Sampling on one of the YouTube playthrough videos - it's a single legato articulation without any growls, flutter tongue, glissando, etc.


Thanks. Well, it is the Atelier Series, I suppose. They are more limited in scope, and seven excellent legatos is still very good for the price.


----------



## pcohen12 (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm a simple man. I see "new Atelier Series release"; I click Buy.

Yet another work of magic - thanks, @Aaron Sapp and team!


----------



## Garlu (Jan 25, 2022)

Instant buy! Thank you Aaron!!!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 25, 2022)

So tempted to get this...


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> So tempted to get this...


Might need to push you over the edge...


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 25, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Might need to push you over the edge...



oh you bastard!!!! LOL


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 25, 2022)

You guys are awesome and I'm thrilled y'all seem to dig it! Got a lot of grey hairs with this one, so I'm glad the work is translating. To answer a few questions:



rsg22 said:


> This sounds great. Does it do growl or flutter tongue by any chance?


It certainly would've been cool to include, but our goal was similar to the trumpet - instead of trying to capture everything, we put all of our focus on producing recordings/patches that address a lot of broad sax-writing needs. To get seven legato sax patches to this level of finesse took months of nonstop work. To accommodate additional articulations in a similar fashion would've easily doubled or tripled the production time.



Duncan Krummel said:


> A bit bummed there’s no second play style for soprano though. Why is that?


Originally that was the plan, but during the soft soprano session, I quickly realized there was too small a timbral difference from the workhorse recordings we had captured. He didn't have a classical mouthpiece for the soprano which probably would've helped warm up/soften the tone. 



filipjonathan said:


> Hey @Aaron Sapp, could we get a screencast of 'School Hymn'?


Those screencasts are a PITA to put together.  But honestly, there's nothing really revealing about the MIDI for that track anyway. Would be more to showcase voicings.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 25, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> You guys are awesome and I'm thrilled y'all seem to dig it! Got a lot of grey hairs with this one, so I'm glad the work is translating. To answer a few questions:
> 
> 
> It certainly would've been cool to include, but our goal was similar to the trumpet - instead of trying to capture everything, we put all of our focus on producing recordings/patches that address a lot of broad sax-writing needs. To get seven legato sax patches to this level of finesse took months of nonstop work. To accommodate additional articulations in a similar fashion would've easily doubled or tripled the production time.
> ...



I am one customer that will definitely buy this.
If you ever release a separate 2nd version that has growls,trills,glissando and flutter tongue etc…. I would most definitely buy that as well,pretty please? 😘


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jan 25, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Originally that was the plan, but during the soft soprano session, I quickly realized there was too small a timbral difference from the workhorse recordings we had captured. He didn't have a classical mouthpiece for the soprano which probably would've helped warm up/soften the tone.


Ah, makes sense. Still, I would imagine the approach to vibrato and transitions would give an alternative flavor. Any chance you’d consider a classical-oriented sax library in the future? There is a big gap in the market for such a library, I’m just not sure of the interest outside of me, myself, and I. Believe me, if I could sponsor such a venture I would.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 25, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Would be more to showcase voicings.


That's exactly why I asked 🤓


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 25, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> …Any chance you’d consider a classical-oriented sax library in the future?


Let’s see how this one goes first.


----------



## Tralen (Jan 25, 2022)

Sounds really good. Any plans for woodwinds in general?

Congratulations on the release!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 25, 2022)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Let’s see how this one goes first.


You may have to wait until you’ve forgotten how hard this library was first!


----------



## Blakus (Jan 25, 2022)

Just stopping by to say that not only does this sound great, but Aaron, your demo is SO GOOD. 
I use saxes maybe once every year or two, but had to have this :D


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Sounds very good! Any details on dynamic layers and round robins or are they not relevant to this series? In terms of articulations, it sounds like there are recorded staccatos, are there? If yes, does the trumpet also have them?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jan 25, 2022)

aaronnt1 said:


> Sounds very good! Any details on dynamic layers and round robins or are they not relevant to this series? In terms of articulations, it sounds like there are recorded staccatos, are there? If yes, does the trumpet also have them?


I see three dynamic layers under the hood, but it doesn't look like there are any recorded round robins.

I have to say I'm very pleased so far. It's not as pure as a concert sax sound, but there's no denying it's very easy to get a musical result! This is a midi file exported from Dorico, with very little massaging, and mild-ish processing:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/080g9kvfzys1hjf/AACByNWSqhEju7csMD9ojdKua?dl=0


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 26, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> I see three dynamic layers under the hood, but it doesn't look like there are any recorded round robins.


Interesting, I thought both these and the Sasaki Trumpet were single dynamic. That's cool.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jan 26, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Interesting, I thought both these and the Sasaki Trumpet were single dynamic. That's cool.


It does sound like a smooth transition with no timbral variation, so it might be a single dynamic layer? But I see 3 groups with Dyn 1, 2, and 3. Perhaps @Aaron Sapp can shed better light on it.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 26, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> It does sound like a smooth transition with no timbral variation, so it might be a single dynamic layer? But I see 3 groups with Dyn 1, 2, and 3. Perhaps @Aaron Sapp can shed better light on it.


That’s correct, both the saxes and trumpet sport a single dynamic layer.


----------



## midiman (Jan 26, 2022)

Is there any Sasaki and Saxophones Bundle pricing?


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jan 27, 2022)

Could it be? A convincing big band sax library? Gosh and blimey! Every other sax ample library does the doits and falls and the shakes etc, but don't allow you to play any sort of convincing *lines*. Does it actually swing?! Look forward to more user demos!


----------



## artomatic (Jan 27, 2022)

Is the vibrato baked in? Can one control when it comes in on a sustain?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 27, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Is the vibrato baked in? Can one control when it comes in on a sustain?



I believe it was said that the vibrato was performed and recorded.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 27, 2022)

artomatic said:


> Is the vibrato baked in? Can one control when it comes in on a sustain?


Yes, the vibrato is baked into the performances. 



midiman said:


> Is there any Sasaki and Saxophones Bundle pricing?


The plan is to introduce bundle pricing after the saxes introductory period is over, but it will be priced higher than if you were to purchase Sasaki Trumpet at full price + Austin Saxes at intro. By how much and when has yet to be determined.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jan 28, 2022)

If a saxophone was made of melting butter…


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 28, 2022)

guydoingmusic said:


> If a saxophone was made of melting butter…


It would be very impractical and delicious, but I'm not sure how that's relevant here


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive (Jan 29, 2022)

this might be the new best sax library 👀


----------



## jimjazzuk (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm really enjoying them so far... I know it's not in the spirit of the library, but if it was expanded in the future with all the extras (shorts, falls etc), it would be the best jazz big band sax library ever made! It's the only thing that comes close to sounding realistic  (p.s. been waiting for something like this for about 5 years, and I've held off buying any of the sax samples because frankly, they all sound terrible once you try and write any sort of lines with them. Who really writes a pieces of music that goes doit-fall-shake!!)


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jan 29, 2022)

I’ve tried a couple different ways of using the emotional patches as a low dynamic layer and the workhorse patches as a high dynamic layer, and it works pretty well. Unfortunately, cross fading is prone to phasing, so if there are any enterprising KSP coders out there who have a better method, I’m all ears!


----------



## Martin S (Jan 29, 2022)

jimjazzuk said:


> I'm really enjoying them so far... I know it's not in the spirit of the library, but if it was expanded in the future with all the extras (shorts, falls etc), it would be the best jazz big band sax library ever made! It's the only thing that comes close to sounding realistic  (p.s. been waiting for something like this for about 5 years, and I've held off buying any of the sax samples because frankly, they all sound terrible once you try and write any sort of lines with them. Who really writes a pieces of music that goes doit-fall-shake!!)


Just downloaded and played around a bit, and I concur 100 %  

Any expansion of this awesome sounding library would be highly welcome and make it absolutely outstanding for big band writing. Well done, @Aaron Sapp 👍 I hope you will consider adding features in the future. I’d gladly pay extra for this.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jan 30, 2022)

Martin S said:


> Just downloaded and played around a bit, and I concur 100 %
> 
> Any expansion of this awesome sounding library would be highly welcome and make it absolutely outstanding for big band writing. Well done, @Aaron Sapp 👍 I hope you will consider adding features in the future. I’d gladly pay extra for this.


The main challenge would be to closely match the sound of the original recordings (for each of the saxes we had a setup of something like seven microphones). Then the next step would be to either provide the extra articulations in it's own keyswitchable patch or spend the time and resources to rescript the main patch to include those extra articulations alongside the legato. The former would be relatively cake to do, but knowing me I'd want all that stuff available in a single patch.


----------



## Martin S (Jan 30, 2022)

Yeah, I know it’s a big ask and would require a ton of work and resources…Just some wishful thinking on my part. But hey - Dreaming is free, right ? 😉


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 31, 2022)

Late to the party - sounds great Aaron. A no brainer.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Feb 1, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> It would be very impractical and delicious, but I'm not sure how that's relevant here


Did I mention the keys and mouthpiece are made out of bacon??


----------



## cfodeebiedaddy (Feb 4, 2022)

Finally caved and bought this last night! Haven't played around too much yet, but the soft patch of the tenor is really lovely! I was hoping it would get me into Stan Getz sort of territory, and I had fun noodling on some standards with it.


----------



## artomatic (Feb 4, 2022)

cfodeebiedaddy said:


> Finally caved and bought this last night! Haven't played around too much yet, but the soft patch of the tenor is really lovely! I was hoping it would get me into Stan Getz sort of territory, and I had fun noodling on some standards with it.



Me, as well, tonight. Won't get to it till Monday. 
I'm hoping to hear some user demos soon!!


----------



## duringtheafter (Jun 11, 2022)

I bought them and, disappointing to report, can't make them sound very good. Smooth lines without any repetitions are okay (but still stuck in one tone); any repeated notes are an epic fail. I have all but given up playing with them. (I'm a former sax player, but this is not a case of too-high expectations.) I know demos are designed to highlight a library's strengths, but man, did they hide the weaknesses.


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jun 11, 2022)

duringtheafter said:


> I bought them and, disappointing to report, can't make them sound very good. Smooth lines without any repetitions are okay (but still stuck in one tone); any repeated notes are an epic fail. I have all but given up playing with them. (I'm a former sax player, but this is not a case of too-high expectations.) I know demos are designed to highlight a library's strengths, but man, did they hide the weaknesses.


I totally agree that repeated notes are a shortcoming with this library, and - while it’s not an easy nor permanent fix - I have found success working around this by changing the pitch bend tuning of each repeated note by a smallish amount. I know I have some music I’ve been working on that has quite a few repeated notes, and this has worked out well. If I can find a clear example I’ll share it, but if you find my earlier example, there are quite a few repeated notes exposed there. I was less judicious with the manual tuning then as I am now, so this earlier example is less successful, but may prove useful nonetheless.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Jun 11, 2022)

duringtheafter said:


> I bought them and, disappointing to report, can't make them sound very good. Smooth lines without any repetitions are okay (but still stuck in one tone); any repeated notes are an epic fail. I have all but given up playing with them. (I'm a former sax player, but this is not a case of too-high expectations.) I know demos are designed to highlight a library's strengths, but man, did they hide the weaknesses.


I agree - it’s not ideal for quick notes in succession, but!…

Can’t say for certain just yet (busy with other releases), but we may include an update that addresses this. Of course as a free update to existing users.


----------



## EanS (Jun 11, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> I totally agree that repeated notes are a shortcoming with this library, and - while it’s not an easy nor permanent fix - I have found success working around this by changing the pitch bend tuning of each repeated note by a smallish amount. I know I have some music I’ve been working on that has quite a few repeated notes, and this has worked out well. If I can find a clear example I’ll share it, but if you find my earlier example, there are quite a few repeated notes exposed there. I was less judicious with the manual tuning then as I am now, so this earlier example is less successful, but may prove useful nonetheless.


This, also, Workhorse instruments are more suited for that rather than the emotional. I was about to record an example, but besides that I suck and example would be bad, I went into a 2 hour fight with OBS and RME Totalmix and loopback  and I give up, gonna check Bandicam. In sum: Workhorse for Mr. Bungle The Girls of Porn short lines.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2022)

Duncan Krummel said:


> I totally agree that repeated notes are a shortcoming with this library, and - while it’s not an easy nor permanent fix - I have found success working around this by changing the pitch bend tuning of each repeated note by a smallish amount. I know I have some music I’ve been working on that has quite a few repeated notes, and this has worked out well. If I can find a clear example I’ll share it, but if you find my earlier example, there are quite a few repeated notes exposed there. I was less judicious with the manual tuning then as I am now, so this earlier example is less successful, but may prove useful nonetheless.


one thing to try is play a single long note and get the separated repetitions by moving the cc assigned to expression. I sometimes had good succes with this method. Don't have the library though...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 11, 2022)

Rob said:


> one thing to try is play a single long note and get the separated repetitions by moving the cc assigned to expression. I sometimes had good succes with this method. Don't have the library though...


Is that with bouncing to audio? It could be helpful to render some notes to audio, then EQ/filter them differently, give them different transient shaping, even alter the length, and same them all to a file for future use. Then wherever you need them, just fit them in on another track then delete the midi line that they are replacing.

I've been meaning to do that at some point to try it out.


----------



## FinGael (Jun 11, 2022)

Dang. I have completely missed these. Must resist. *tries to hide the wallet*


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is that with bouncing to audio? It could be helpful to render some notes to audio, then EQ/filter them differently, give them different transient shaping, even alter the length, and same them all to a file for future use. Then wherever you need them, just fit them in on another track then delete the midi line that they are replacing.
> 
> I've been meaning to do that at some point to try it out.


no, what I'm suggesting is instead of a series of separated notes having a long single note, and "play" the repetitions with cc... here's an example, with a very ordinary sax sample:

View attachment Sax_repet.mp3


the advantage is having the naturally evolving sound fragmented by the "tongue attack"


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 11, 2022)

Rob said:


> no, what I'm suggesting is instead of a series of separated notes having a long single note, and "play" the repetitions with cc... here's an example, with a very ordinary sax sample:
> 
> View attachment Sax_repet.mp3
> 
> ...


That sounds great. I was thinking of changing notes - hence the talk above about pitch shifting, I think. But this is a really good effect.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That sounds great. I was thinking of changing notes - hence the talk above about pitch shifting, I think. But this is a really good effect.


yes it can be very effective, and of course much easier if you're using a breath controller...


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 11, 2022)

Rob said:


> yes it can be very effective, and of course much easier if you're using a breath controller...


I've been hesitating for so long on getting one of these but I bet with all the overdubbing/layering I do it would be pretty helpful. Do you find yourself using it often? Great work on the sax articulations btw


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2022)

dhmusic said:


> I've been hesitating for so long on getting one of these but I bet with all the overdubbing/layering I do it would be pretty helpful. Do you find yourself using it often? Great work on the sax articulations btw


I use it quite often... especially for winds and brass


----------



## ImJim (Sep 27, 2022)

Rob said:


> no, what I'm suggesting is instead of a series of separated notes having a long single note, and "play" the repetitions with cc... here's an example, with a very ordinary sax sample:
> 
> View attachment Sax_repet.mp3
> 
> ...


That sounds really convincing! Did you perform this with your wind controller or just mod wheel? I'd be really curious to see how your CC curves look like. There's a certain enveloppe "shape" created by retonguing a note that's hard to visualize / replicate without a good reference.


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2022)

ImJim said:


> That sounds really convincing! Did you perform this with your wind controller or just mod wheel? I'd be really curious to see how your CC curves look like. There's a certain enveloppe "shape" created by retonguing a note that's hard to visualize / replicate without a good reference.


here's another quickly done example, as an Mp4.
View attachment Sax_repetitions.mp4


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2022)

the sax patch needs to be prepared, so that it reacts to cc1 (or any other) so I put cc controlled filters and volume sliders to achieve the result I need...


----------

